# Shock pregnancy!



## Jojo66 (15 August 2021)

So after a few obvious changes in a mare I bought 2 months ago I have had her scanned and she is in foal and due in 2-3 weeks! After the shock and feeling a bit stupid I am excited but a bit apprehensive. Fortunately she is kept at home and we have the facility to cope. She is a super sweet mare and has been an absolute sweetheart. Has anyone else been in this situation and apart from watching endless YouTube videos do you have any advice. Just to add the previous owner claims to know nothing and says it must have happened before they had her.


----------



## Jojo66 (15 August 2021)

Can’t believe how quick this tummy has appeared


----------



## Jojo66 (15 August 2021)

https://hosting.photobucket.com/ima...F0F38C.jpeg?width=1920&height=1080&fit=bounds


----------



## Equi (15 August 2021)

Yay a bogof!! Fingers crossed it all goes well. Where did she come from before the seller? They didn’t keep her too long.


----------



## Jojo66 (15 August 2021)

Equi said:



			Yay a bogof!! Fingers crossed it all goes well. Where did she come from before the seller? They didn’t keep her too long.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently Ireland but very vague. They obviously loved her but she was still a bit of a rescue project and not in great condition but she has built up loads in the time I’vd had her. Got some good advice from the vet but i’ve never been through it before


----------



## Equi (15 August 2021)

Best way to learn is read read read and then throw it all out of your head because it’s likely you’ll wake up one morning and there will be a foal broncing about the stable lol


----------



## Caol Ila (16 August 2021)

Yeah. Me. This past June. The 3-year old filly I'd bought back in March looked suspicious. I called the vet. I asked the vet if the filly could be reacting to the clover or the grass. The vet said, "If she doesn't foal this week, I will eat my hat." Lucky for the vet, she did not have to eat her hat. I was not feeling so lucky. I really did not want a foal, but he showed up anyway. His mother went nuts, like a postpartum thing, and would run like a bloody feral mustang if she saw a rope or headcollar. I questioned many life choices. Most of them. All of them.

The foal is now a little over two months old. He is now halter broken and leads, and his mum has got her head around the last 5000 years of domestication. Everyone is now amenable to catching and basic handling, but for the first month, it was very much Type III fun.


----------



## Jojo66 (16 August 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Yeah. Me. This past June. The 3-year old filly I'd bought back in March looked suspicious. I called the vet. I asked the vet if the filly could be reacting to the clover or the grass. The vet said, "If she doesn't foal this week, I will eat my hat." Lucky for the vet, she did not have to eat her hat. I was not feeling so lucky. I really did not want a foal, but he showed up anyway. His mother went nuts, like a postpartum thing, and would run like a bloody feral mustang if she saw a rope or headcollar. I questioned many life choices. Most of them. All of them.

The foal is now a little over two months old. He is now halter broken and leads, and his mum has got her head around the last 5000 years of domestication. Everyone is now amenable to catching and basic handling, but for the first month, it was very much Type III fun.
		
Click to expand...

This made me smile at the end. At least I’m not alone and crossing my fingers it all goes ok


----------



## meleeka (16 August 2021)

How exciting!  I think this is the third BOHOF on here this year?


----------



## TheMule (16 August 2021)

She looks a lovely mare so 🤞
There's tonnes of info available on the internet to help, I would look into getting some pool test strips so you can more accurately judge how close she is to foaling to save weeks of sleepless nights. Good luck!


----------



## Jojo66 (16 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			She looks a lovely mare so 🤞
There's tonnes of info available on the internet to help, I would look into getting some pool test strips so you can more accurately judge how close she is to foaling to save weeks of sleepless nights. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I started the ph testing yesterday so hopefully that helps with knowing when she is closer to the big day!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 August 2021)

Good luck. I missed out seeing my mare foal last year by a few minutes. Most births go well so don't panic.
	

Udder development. Can't remember the exact weeks but bottom left is day before and bottom right is day of birth.


----------



## Parrotperson (17 August 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Yeah. Me. This past June. The 3-year old filly I'd bought back in March looked suspicious. I called the vet. I asked the vet if the filly could be reacting to the clover or the grass. The vet said, "If she doesn't foal this week, I will eat my hat." Lucky for the vet, she did not have to eat her hat. I was not feeling so lucky. I really did not want a foal, but he showed up anyway. His mother went nuts, like a postpartum thing, and would run like a bloody feral mustang if she saw a rope or headcollar. I questioned many life choices. Most of them. All of them.

The foal is now a little over two months old. He is now halter broken and leads, and his mum has got her head around the last 5000 years of domestication. Everyone is now amenable to catching and basic handling, but for the first month, it was very much Type III fun.
		
Click to expand...

uh. Where's the pictures?! We love a bogof!


----------



## Jojo66 (17 August 2021)




----------



## fiwen30 (17 August 2021)

Oh bless her, she does look uncomfortable! Do keep us updated, we love a BOGOF story!


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 August 2021)

check out posts by JJS,  her BOGOFF has just been backed.  it was an unknown and it was a very long thread and JJS had never been through it before, same as you.  good luck and please keep us posted, we love a BOGOFF


----------



## QuantockHills (18 August 2021)

yay, I love a BOGOF thread!! you needto look at JJS thread from 5 years ago....


----------



## JJS (18 August 2021)

As mentioned, you might want to take a look at my BOGOF thread from four years ago. I was given so much help and advice. You’ll probably find some of the information passed onto me really useful


----------



## Jojo66 (19 August 2021)

JJS said:



			As mentioned, you might want to take a look at my BOGOF thread from four years ago. I was given so much help and advice. You’ll probably find some of the information passed onto me really useful 

Click to expand...

Thanks - I read it all through yesterday! Flower is gorgeous any Mary was so good. I‘m obsessed with watching Tilly and reading loads. I hope I have a good outcome like you.


----------



## Jojo66 (20 August 2021)

Look what we have 🥰 Thought tonight would be the night but she surprised me this afternoon. Little colt yet to be named.


----------



## TheMule (20 August 2021)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie! And he looks really smart too, I think you've got very lucky. Any clues as to who the sire might be?


----------



## Parrotperson (20 August 2021)

Hurrah!! Lovely little man!! Well done everyone.


----------



## Lindylouanne (20 August 2021)

He is absolutely gorgeous, pleased everything went well. Enjoy your new addition.


----------



## Cloball (20 August 2021)

Oh wow surprise pally!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 August 2021)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jojo66 (20 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			Oh my goodness, what a cutie! And he looks really smart too, I think you've got very lucky. Any clues as to who the sire might be?
		
Click to expand...

Not as scooby- previous owner denying any knowledge


----------



## MinKo (20 August 2021)

He's gorgeous and looks like a Custard to me ❤️


----------



## TheMule (20 August 2021)

Jojo66 said:



			Not as scooby- previous owner denying any knowledge
		
Click to expand...

The stud where my mule's dam came from denied any knowledge of how a donkey could have got to her. Must have been an immaculate conception 😂


----------



## Cloball (20 August 2021)

I mean his colour really would narrow the options down.... If there were any


Jojo66 said:



			Not as scooby- previous owner denying any knowledge
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jojo66 (20 August 2021)

Cloball said:



			I mean his colour really would narrow the options down.... If there were any
		
Click to expand...

I thought something might click when I sent a picture but she reckons must have happened ’just’ before they got her


----------



## Lindylouanne (20 August 2021)

Jojo66 said:



			I thought something might click when I sent a picture but she reckons must have happened ’just’ before they got her
		
Click to expand...

I know you can never tell with people but it does sound as though she genuinely didn’t know about the foal but her loss is your gain and he is very beautiful.


----------



## Equi (20 August 2021)

Oh wow what a corker!!! Really got yourself a steal there, money can’t buy those ponies these days 😂 her exowner must be raging 😋

big congrats and well done mumma.


----------



## Spotherisk (20 August 2021)

Cracking mare and foal!


----------



## Jojo66 (20 August 2021)

I think


Lindylouanne said:



			I know you can never tell with people but it does sound as though she genuinely didn’t know about the foal but her loss is your gain and he is very beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

you’re right. She sounds genuine. Bet she’s kicking herself now for selling her


----------



## Jojo66 (20 August 2021)

Equi said:



			Oh wow what a corker!!! Really got yourself a steal there, money can’t buy those ponies these days 😂 her exowner must be raging 😋

big congrats and well done mumma.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I’m well chuffed now he’s here


----------



## DabDab (20 August 2021)

Oo, not the colour you would expect on a BOGOF (in that breeding that colouring is usually deliberate). He has an interesting head shape too, quite striking.

Congratulations though, he looks like he might turn out quite smart.


----------



## Equi (20 August 2021)

Just as a word of warning though, foals tend to rear and play about with mum fairly soon after birth so I’d take that fly mask off mum for now, that would very easily catch a leg 😬


----------



## Caol Ila (20 August 2021)

Lovely foal.



Equi said:



			Just as a word of warning though, foals tend to rear and play about with mum fairly soon after birth so I’d take that fly mask off mum for now, that would very easily catch a leg 😬
		
Click to expand...

Caso is into (self) destruction, so his mum gets no rugs, no fly masks, nada. Luckily (well, the opposite...this is the last semi-unhandled horse I will _ever _buy), her breeder left her pretty unhandled, so she doesn't know what she's missing.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 August 2021)

I'd go dun/buckskin sire. He's lovely. 😁


----------



## Squeak (21 August 2021)

Congratulations he is gorgeous.  What a smart BOGOF to get!


----------



## meleeka (21 August 2021)

congratulations, what a beautiful foal he is!


----------



## OldNag (21 August 2021)

Lovely news! Congratulations. Please promise to keep us supplied with photos


----------



## TheMule (21 August 2021)

Equi said:



			Just as a word of warning though, foals tend to rear and play about with mum fairly soon after birth so I’d take that fly mask off mum for now, that would very easily catch a leg 😬
		
Click to expand...

I take a calculated risk with fly masks- this one looks well fitting, it has Velcro straps which are presumably done up snugly. If the mare needs its I would be happy to leave it on in daylight hours


----------



## Jeni the dragon (21 August 2021)

He looks very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Jojo66 (21 August 2021)

Equi said:



			Just as a word of warning though, foals tend to rear and play about with mum fairly soon after birth so I’d take that fly mask off mum for now, that would very easily catch a leg 😬
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Bought them in overnight and fly mask off. Presume the same applies to a head collar?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 August 2021)

Jojo66 said:



			Thanks. Bought them in overnight and fly mask off. Presume the same applies to a head collar?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. 

No headcollar left on and I wouldn't rug the mare either.


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 August 2021)

What a cracking foal he looks like he will be big I would be really happy with him 😀😊

What you going to call him?


----------



## JJS (21 August 2021)

Well at least now you know the sire is either a single or double dilute. Any way to find out who owned her before her last owner?

I managed to track mine back to the dealer who’d had her before the lady I got her from. Turned out she had a palomino Welsh D stallion. There was even a picture of Mary in the field with him, so mystery solved!

Said dealer actually had a sideline in breeding nicely coloured, smart little show cobs, which is exactly the type mine has grown into. TBH, I was just relieved it wasn’t a donkey!


----------



## TheMule (21 August 2021)

JJS said:



			Said dealer actually had a sideline in breeding nicely coloured, smart little show cobs, which is exactly the type mine has grown into. TBH, I was just relieved it wasn’t a donkey!
		
Click to expand...

Not that there's anything wrong with your daddy being a donkey, of course 😂


----------



## The Irish Draft 2022 (21 August 2021)

Congratulations 🎉


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 August 2021)

Fabulous bog off, OP!



TheMule said:



			Not that there's anything wrong with your daddy being a donkey, of course 😂
View attachment 78081

Click to expand...

Gorgeous mule foal pic!

Sorry to be thick, but was it obvious straight away that he was a mule? All foals look cute to me and I can't assess them at all .


----------



## TheMule (21 August 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			Fabulous bog off, OP!


Gorgeous mule foal pic!

Sorry to be thick, but was it obvious straight away that he was a mule? All foals look cute to me and I can't assess them at all .
		
Click to expand...

I ended up acquiring her because her dam's owner posted on a Facebook mule group asking if people thought she might be a mule. The answer was a definite 'Yes'!
They didn’t know the mare was in foal until shortly before she foaled, she was imported from Spain unknowingly in foal.


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 August 2021)

Oops, *she*.

It's clearer in the second pic with her lying down that she's a mule. Those ears! She's turned out to be a cracker for you, hasn't she.


----------



## JJS (21 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			Not that there's anything wrong with your daddy being a donkey, of course 😂
View attachment 78081

Click to expand...

I’m sure she’d have made a very beautiful little mule, but I have to be honest and say I wouldn’t have known what to do with her. I hear they’re a very different kettle of fish to horses, even if they are adorable!


----------



## Jojo66 (22 August 2021)

JJS said:



			Well at least now you know the sire is either a single or double dilute. Any way to find out who owned her before her last owner?

I managed to track mine back to the dealer who’d had her before the lady I got her from. Turned out she had a palomino Welsh D stallion. There was even a picture of Mary in the field with him, so mystery solved!

Said dealer actually had a sideline in breeding nicely coloured, smart little show cobs, which is exactly the type mine has grown into. TBH, I was just[/QUOTE

Person I bought her off is trying to contact previous owner I but I’m not holding out much hope. Meanwhile they are both doing great.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jojo66 (28 August 2021)

Hi all, just had an update from the previous owner who has traced her history from the owner  before and the sire is a 16.2 cremello Irish draft cross 😊 Apparently she was originally scanned by a vet who couldn’t find anything so they sold her on and are now gutted. I feel so sorry for her that she has been passed around but at least she has a home for life here.


----------



## Clodagh (28 August 2021)

Jojo66 said:



			Hi all, just had an update from the previous owner who has traced her history from the owner  before and the sire is a 16.2 cremello Irish draft cross 😊 Apparently she was originally scanned by a vet who couldn’t find anything so they sold her on and are now gutted. I feel so sorry for her that she has been passed around but at least she has a home for life here.
		
Click to expand...

Well wow you have done very well there! Have so much fun.


----------



## TheMule (28 August 2021)

Jojo66 said:



			Hi all, just had an update from the previous owner who has traced her history from the owner  before and the sire is a 16.2 cremello Irish draft cross 😊 Apparently she was originally scanned by a vet who couldn’t find anything so they sold her on and are now gutted. I feel so sorry for her that she has been passed around but at least she has a home for life here.
		
Click to expand...

Great to know who the daddy is, and I think you've got a real cracker!


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 September 2021)

Nice sire well done for finding out.


----------

